# Budget fronts for Music?



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Looking in the price range of $100-$200. Can be bookshelves or floor standers, doesn't matter. Have a JBL Studio S120PII sub I can use if I really need to, although I'd prefer to have speakers with decent low-end impact because I really don't have the space for the subwoofer. I generally prefer a very punchy sound with good dynamics. This will primarily be a music system so I need speakers that do well with music and not just HT.


----------



## SQKid89 (Feb 22, 2007)

you looking to build them yourself or go with something already made? if you're going DIY, check out some of the stuff by Zaph (www.zaphaudio.com) or, my current choice, the Triune/TriTrix from Curt (http://www.geocities.com/cc00541/index.html)

plenty of budget setups to run with that have gotten good reviews. as for premade, someone else will need to chime in here....


----------



## aneonrider (Apr 28, 2007)

I have about ~$240 tied up in my CSS FR125S BIB's. Drivers were 70 ea., wood was ~$120. Best part... no crossover costs and a very efficient full range design!

http://www.soundsolutionsaudio.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=11940

I absolutely LOVE them.


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

I've never done DIY so if I went that route it would need very basic/premade cabinets and crossovers. My woodworking skills leave something to be desired. The ZA-SR71 is a nice complete kit that I've seen by Zaph, but at over $500 they're way outta my price range.

I'd prefer premade, although DIY could be possible if they're simple enough.

Used is more than ok too.


----------



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

Pontiac Bird has just put together these.

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/pshowdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=300-642&scqty=1

They fit your budget and from what I can tell surpass their modest price tag in performance. 

Check a few topics down for more info.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

check out www.audioadvisor.com


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

What about the BR-1s from PE? You could always hit some pawn shops...some years back, a friend auditioned for me some JVC towers that he bought for $80 each or total...those things rocked and where in great shape...Pioneer towers get very loud and punchy too though they may not be audiophile grade...

BTW, I've heard excellent things about that JBL SP sub....I have a pair of L880 mains and a tiny E150P 10" powered sub...probably sounds like a whoopie cushion compared to your sub...If I weren't intent on using my Atlas12, I'd probably try to nab one myself...

Here's an example of some decent looking new Polk towers on ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Black-Polk-...ryZ14993QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
check the link on the ebay page to see the towers...

Jeremy


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

http://buy.audiogon.com/cgia/cls.pl?spkrmoni&1204605919

http://www.harmanaudiooutlet.com/se...tail.asp?urlMaterialNumber=BALBOA10-Z&status=

http://www.harmanaudiooutlet.com/search_browse/product_detail.asp?urlMaterialNumber=ARENA-Z&status=


http://www.jacksmusicfactory.com/default.asp?productid=90281_Hosa_QZS-8_Monitors

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/Behringer-TRUTH-B2030P-Passive-Monitor-Pair?sku=600602

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/Alesis-Monitor-1-MKII-Passive-Monitors-Pair?sku=603201


----------



## DeLander (Feb 23, 2006)

Check out pb2themax's for sale thread. There ya go!!


----------

